# Frank Martin deserves more Attention!



## glezzery (Apr 3, 2006)

One of my favorites is Frank Martin! While driving down that long , dark stretch of I 40 to Wilmington one night, i heard several of his Ballades. I have seldom been more enthralled by a piece of Music like that. You can't find a lot, but his Violin Concerto with Schneiderhan is available, as i a whole series by Matthias Bambert. Check him out, he is a master and his music is fantastic, ALL OF IT! His stuff just leaps into my player, like Harris No.3!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

glezzery said:


> One of my favorites is Frank Martin! While driving down that long , dark stretch of I 40 to Wilmington one night, i heard several of his Ballades. I have seldom been more enthralled by a piece of Music like that. You can't find a lot, but his Violin Concerto with Schneiderhan is available, as i a whole series by Matthias Bambert. Check him out, he is a master and his music is fantastic, ALL OF IT! His stuff just leaps into my player, like Harris No.3!


There is an old recording of the violin concerto featuring Szigeti and Mitropoulos, recorded live.

I must confess I have gone through his piano and orchestra works and they did not impress me so much. Is there any other work you suggest from him for me to hook up with this guy?


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

I've a modern version of his v.c.by Schneiderhann with Martin and the Luxemburg 0rch.
Recommendedebussy piano trio+Turina piano trio No.1+Martin Piano trio on popular Irish Folk tunes by the Borodin Trio; CHANDOS 9016. (1992).


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

oisfetz said:


> I've a modern version of his v.c.by Schneiderhann with Martin and the Luxemburg 0rch.
> Recommendedebussy piano trio+Turina piano trio No.1+Martin Piano trio on popular Irish Folk tunes by the Borodin Trio; CHANDOS 9016. (1992).


The Szigeti-Mitropoulos dates 1951, I think. Yours with Schneiderhann can't be much newer. Can it?


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't know exactly. Mine is a CD copy of a LP, and I don't have the LP anymore.But I think is from the 60s.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

The Prague Philharmonia (www.pkf.cz), which used to be Jiri Belohlavek's (now with BBC) orchestra happens to be playing music by Martin tonight! (Feb 20, 2007)

They are playing his *Hommage to Mozart Overture* and his *Petite Symphonie Concertante*. The reason Martin was programmed into the PKF's season is because their new Music Director, Kaspar Zehnder, is Swiss.

The concert will be aired live on Czech Radio 3 Vltava, I'm not sure if you can listen on the internet, but try this link if you're interested:

http://www.rozhlas.cz/vltava


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

The Ballades for Flute and for Trombone may seem unlikely, but are, I assure you, splendid, serious works!



glezzery said:


> One of my favorites is Frank Martin! While driving down that long , dark stretch of I 40 to Wilmington one night, i heard several of his Ballades. I have seldom been more enthralled by a piece of Music like that. You can't find a lot, but his Violin Concerto with Schneiderhan is available, as i a whole series by Matthias Bambert. Check him out, he is a master and his music is fantastic, ALL OF IT! His stuff just leaps into my player, like Harris No.3!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Manuel said:


> ...Is there any other work you suggest from him for me to hook up with this guy?


The mass for unaccompanied double choir is well thought of, and the Hyperion recording was a Gramophone magazine award winner some years ago.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I like to spend a few hours occasionally, listening to Frank Martin and Ysaye. The music seems to have an astringent effect on the music acquisition pathways in my brain.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

In keeping with the topic (ten posts over five years), I'll play a Bamert rec., CHAN 9312.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I like his music, I made a more recent (but still over two years old) thread HERE about him...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sid James said:


> I like his music, I made a more recent (but still over two years old) thread HERE about him...


No doubt, the trouble some of the more challenged folk have with Frank Martin, is his non-commitment to a pigeon hole...masterfully weaving traditional and contemporary thought.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Yes, actually the former member who I was arguing with on that thread I created on F. Martin actually ended up being a convert. His music does take time like all of these things. But as I said on that thread, & as you're suggesting, he's one of those composers who kind of falls between two chairs - not conservative enough for the conservatives, and not radical enough for the radicals. Of course even the "great" composers have had this problem, eg. Sibelius, but it's more to do with trends and ideologies than the actual quality of their music. 

A general problem that one comes into contact with on some of these forums is that some people mix up ideology with music, they don't know which is which. & it's a gordian knot that ends up tieing them down, it is oppressive and limiting. I'm okay with people's limitations but I don't like it when they are disagreeing with my commonsense argument with their spurious ideologies. It really kind of peeves me off to no end, but that's a fact of "life" on these forums, I guess...


----------

